# Febreze is Bad for Your Health : (



## UberLaLa

Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...

https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
*
Ingredients Found in Febreze*
The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .


BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/

https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


----------



## somedriverguy

Now you tell me. Sheesh.


----------



## UberLaLa

Annoyed at myself for finding this : /

Not sure which is worse, stink of stinky passengers or dying from all the above.


----------



## U phoria

Sitting under landing planes is 10x worse


----------



## UberLaLa

U phoria said:


> Sitting under landing planes is 10x worse


I sit quite a bit East of the lot, never been there. But yeah, this driving stuff looking not good for one's health.


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberLaLa said:


> I sit quite a bit East of the lot, never been there. But yeah, this driving stuff looking not good for one's health.


"your dad died so young"

-"he was a rideshare driver"

"Oh sorry, didn't know"


----------



## UberLaLa

Cableguynoe said:


> "your dad died so young"
> 
> -"he was a rideshare driver"
> 
> "Oh sorry, didn't know"


*'R-DEDS'*

_Rideshare Driver Early Death Syndrome

_


----------



## Dice Man

Febrese or not you will die any way.


----------



## uber-xxx

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KYSBY2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Had a exterminator tell me that the chemicals used in Ozium are the same ones he uses. I found a decent alternative. Still won't sit in the car right after spraying.


----------



## Showa50

Just mix up what you eat. The difference in fart smells will balance out


----------



## jazzapt

Is this only related to the spray? Or are these found in the Fabreze car vent clips as well?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MHY2O3I/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Malone33

What about the little tree air fresheners we put around the rear view mirrors?...r those deadly too?


----------



## LoveBC

Every thing is deadly. 

The air we breathe
The beverages we drink
The food we eat
The sun

Can’t fear the reaper.


----------



## sadboy

I hate all of you for ruining this for me..... I spray Ozium like crazy with the AC full blast. Now I find this out!!!

People smell so bad, it's like picking the lesser of two evils


----------



## jazzapt

LoveBC said:


> Every thing is deadly.
> 
> The air we breathe
> The beverages we drink
> The food we eat
> The sun
> 
> Can't fear the reaper.


When I am told I can't even eat romaine lettuce, it's time to stop worrying about what foods will kill me.


----------



## U phoria

sadboy said:


> I hate all of you for ruining this for me..... I spray Ozium like crazy with the AC full blast. Now I find this out!!!
> 
> People smell so bad, it's like picking the lesser of two evils


Change out your cabin filter with a baking soda lined one, and change it often


----------



## delornick94

I guess it's not good to huff febreeze as well?


----------



## Cableguynoe

U phoria said:


> Change out your cabin filter with a baking soda lined one, and change it often


Baking soda kills also.


----------



## sadboy

We all gonna die one day, no sense of worrying about the little things that can kill you


----------



## Driving_ms_daisy

Truth is, no one makes it through life alive. 

I have perfume in my glovebox and spray that if it gets bad. Best remedy is just to air the car with windows open. 
Thanks for sharing that though.


----------



## elvet139

I use this stuff. I spray it then roll down the windows so I don’t die instantly. Pax like it too


----------



## UberLaLa

jazzapt said:


> Is this only related to the spray? Or are these found in the Fabreze car vent clips as well?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MHY2O3I/?tag=ubne0c-20


https://www.poison.org/articles/air-freshener-171

They even worse because you are constantly breathing in those chemicals...imo


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberLaLa said:


> https://www.poison.org/articles/air-freshener-171
> 
> They even worse because you are constantly breathing in those chemicals


Our own impatience is killing us.

Back in my day, we just waited for the shit smell to go away.
No one wants to wait anymore.


----------



## Fisfis

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


That's an adsense site trying to make money from clicks. If you scroll down, you'll see that the article isn't original. They copied from another website called "sustainablebabysteps" and guess what are they selling? Clean air non toxic oils.

Not saying febreeze is healthy for you but, there are toxins and chemicals in almost everything we use or inhale. Unless you're exposed to heavy amount on a daily basis you should be fine.

Bleach would kill you too but nobody inhales it all day long. My suggestion is to use air fresheners like febreeze during the breaks and at the end of shifts. Just spray and stay away from the car for 30 minutes and you'll be fine.

These people just use scare tactics to create a problem and then show you another solution to sell you something. It's marketing 101. Don't give too much credit.


----------



## chris0024

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


Not disagreeing with you but you need to factor in the dosage. The body is amazing and very tough and able to withstand a lot of things, including "toxic chemicals," depending on the dosage.

What I want to know is if the amount released by the aerosols and clip one air fresheners dangerous in the amount that is released?

I went to the link you posted and all it has are examples of people, mainly kids, swallowing the chemicals. That is hardly anything to be worried about because many things are toxic to us if digested and simple diligence and common sense can remedy that.


----------



## UberLaLa

chris0024 said:


> Not disagreeing with you but you need to factor in the dosage. The body is amazing and very tough and able to withstand a lot of things, including "toxic chemicals," depending on the dosage.
> 
> What I want to know is if the amount released by the aerosols and clip one air fresheners dangerous in the amount that is released?
> 
> I went to the link you posted and all it has are examples of people, mainly kids, swallowing the chemicals. That is hardly anything to be worried about because many things are toxic to us if digested and simple diligence and common sense can remedy that.


I hear ya. For me personally, since I have leather seats now and no longer do bar close, I just haven't needed to spray as much...maybe once or twice a week.

I think the main point is we are in the car for hours when driving, and spraying anything that _could be hazardous _is not a good thing. Even the "...*strong toxin* that *affects immunity*" is an important detail to take into account.

Maybe more important is the fact that Febreze does not remove the smell, rather it just masks them.

That said, if and when I need to use it, I'll simply spray a small shot into backseat area just before rider gets in, and leave my driver window open an inch or so, for me to have _fresh air.
_
As for the clip on air fresheners, I have never used one. But if I did, I would do some in depth research, since those are a constant in your car.


----------



## openUeyes

https://draxe.com/dear-uber-driver-please-stop-using-air-fresheners/

Well worth the time to read, imho.


----------



## UberLaLa

openUeyes said:


> https://draxe.com/dear-uber-driver-please-stop-using-air-fresheners/
> 
> Well worth the time to read, imho.


Good one...thanks...especially like this paragraph.

_I understand Lyft, Uber and taxi drivers aren't on a mission to harm riders. *But despite mountains of research showing clear links between synthetic scents and health problems*, car air fresheners are still readily available. Old-school ones you hang off of the rearview mirror, vent clips, gels and car-specific deodorizing sprays are legal and, unfortunately, many drivers still use them._


----------



## IERide

Water can also kill you if you drink too much or inhale it..

That said - spraying anything into a small, enclosed space then inhaling it probably is not going to be good for you.. Doing it multiple times per day for several years will likely not end well..

But what’s WORSE is that the Frebreze “air freshener” that comes in a spray can is OIL BASED.. i had to stop using it becuase it was leaving an oily film all over EVERYTHING.. Now i use tiny tiny spurts of Ozium with the windows DOWN...


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Cableguynoe said:


> Baking soda kills also.


Lethal stuff. Was attacked once by a box of it when I opened the fridge. Won't have it in the house any more.


----------



## F213

sadboy said:


> I hate all of you for ruining this for me..... I spray Ozium like crazy with the AC full blast. Now I find this out!!!
> 
> People smell so bad, it's like picking the lesser of two evils


I do the same, but step out of the car. Let it clear out. Come back 10 mins later, shut off AC, roll windows down. Bad enough i smoke cigs, but after that first time i accidentally inhaled the ozium after blasting the air... kinda told me it was bad.


----------



## UberLaLa

F213 said:


> I do the same, but step out of the car. Let it clear out. Come back 10 mins later, shut off AC, roll windows down. Bad enough i smoke cigs, but after that first time i accidentally inhaled the ozium after blasting the air... kinda told me it was bad.


Huff & Puff!


----------



## Zachmtg82

Have you never heard of rolling down the windows? Who sits there and sprays a bunch of chemicals without any ventilation in a closed space? As far as I'm concerned if you're dumb enough to have all the windows up and spray a bunch of chemicals than Darwinism has chosen you.


----------



## UbingInLA

This stuff can turn a skunk into a flower.


----------



## got a p

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Had a exterminator tell me that the chemicals used in Ozium are the same ones he uses. I found a decent alternative. Still won't sit in the car right after spraying.
> 
> View attachment 233237


i bought a similar product at walmart. its a white bottle neutralizes odors instead of masking them. and no i dont recommend sitting in car after spraying. as a matter of fact you should pull tee shirt over nose while spraying and let car sit with windows open then cruise with windows open for a while. works really well.
i did spray without covering nose once and definitely got a strange feeling in nose sinus area for a good half hour, so cover up and air out.


----------



## SCdave

Rideshare Drivers and our progeny will rule the earth.

We are exposed to all these chemicals, viruses and bacteria. We will either die early or adapt and pass on our super genes to benefit the future class of OnDemand Workers.

(Cough cough) Or not...


----------



## Lady Driver LBC

Use essential oils instead. Lemongrass is my current fave. Add some drops to a clay disk or dispenser. Or put 12 drops per ounce of distilled water in a spray bottle and spray your fabric interior out carpet with it. Works great.


----------



## SCdave

Lady Driver LBC said:


> Use essential oils instead. Lemongrass is my current fave. Add some drops to a clay disk or dispenser. Or put 12 drops per ounce of distilled water in a spray bottle and spray your fabric interior out carpet with it. Works great.


If I did the Lemongrass, I'd be in Thai Town for lunch everyday and I don't even like Hollywood that much but I REALLY love Thai food.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC

SCdave said:


> If I did the Lemongrass, I'd be in Thai Town for lunch everyday and I don't even like Hollywood that much but I REALLY love Thai food.


You're making me hungry. I absolutely love Thai food.


----------



## Malone33

I’m rolling my Degree Deodorant stick all over my backseats first thing tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Congrats on your feature UberLaLa

About time!


----------



## Grahamcracker

UberLaLa said:


> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> 
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> 
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> 
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> 
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> 
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> 
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> 
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> 
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> 
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> 
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> 
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> 
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> 
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> 
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.


Sounds like eating an MRE


----------



## Iamfoodgod

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


You seem like the type of guy who wouldn't drink an invisibility potion on Skyrim because it has a -1% Mana regeneration on it...


----------



## TricksterKane

Use real organic essential oils ( lavender , eucalyptus etc ) all this chemical stuff is bad. You can say “ sure there are other things that are bad too” but remember the more hours you are in your car the more you are exposed to this crap. Health first friends. Best of luck


----------



## UberLaLa

Cableguynoe said:


> Congrats on your feature UberLaLa
> 
> About time!


Does this mean you will be _nicer _now?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Nothing is gonna stop me from using my febreese fresh linens vent clip.

Too many many compliments. People are always asking me if I had just picked up dry cleaning.



UberLaLa said:


> Does this mean you will be _nicer _now?


Like my signature says, I'll "try".


----------



## UberLaLa

Grahamcracker said:


> Sounds like eating an MRE


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...l


"Everything Gives You Cancer" - Joe Jackson:


----------



## Over/Uber

When someone who smells like ass gets out of my car, I spray Febreeze and get out for a few minutes while the stuff settles and covers the ass smell. Nothing but the best for my paxholes.


----------



## UberLaLa

Over/Uber said:


> When someone who smells like ass gets out of my car, I spray Febreeze and get out for a few minutes while the stuff settles and covers the ass smell. Nothing but the best for my paxholes.


You are a Gentleman and a Scholar, Sir.


----------



## Seandamon211

So next time in the airport que your telling me all I have to do is roll my windows up and spray febreeze?


----------



## jfinks

Only thing needed. Put a few drops on the carpet front and back after every few riders. A bottle lasts for about 5-6 months.

https://www.365bywholefoods.com/product/generic-peppermint-essential-oil-8aeb35


----------



## Kodyhead

I feel sick now, I used to spray febreeze on food before I ate in my car


----------



## Snowblind

For those with real Leather Interior, I use this stuff here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XDB614G/?tag=ubne0c-20

smells fantastic.


----------



## UberLaLa

Kodyhead said:


> I feel sick now, I used to spray febreeze on food before I ate in my car


Eating Febreze may be fine...this thread only concerned with breathing it


----------



## Kodyhead

what a relief, cause its delicous


----------



## Shakur

sadboy said:


> We all gonna die one day, no sense of worrying about the little things that can kill you


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


How do I deal with the Pax who just smoked ganja, and they stink up my car with that pungent odor, transferred from their clothing?


----------



## transporter007

Cableguynoe said:


> Baking soda kills also.


Gets rid of cockroaches and uber drivers. FOR EVER


----------



## Uber's Guber

At least I’ll die smelling good!


----------



## Karen Stein

Care to compare that anti-Febreze assertion to your odds of suffering death in a car crash?

What about claims the light from our smart phone screens will ruin our sleep cycle?

The fuel we put in our tanks, the materials used in our car seats, the cookware we use to fix breakfast (and the plates we eat from) are all "known to" cause cancer. What's a girl to do?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Karen Stein said:


> Care to compare that anti-Febreze assertion to your odds of suffering death in a car crash?
> 
> What about claims the light from our smart phone screens will ruin our sleep cycle?
> 
> The fuel we put in our tanks, the materials used in our car seats, the cookware we use to fix breakfast (and the plates we eat from) are all "known to" cause cancer. What's a girl to do?


Well, the just ruined my day...


----------



## UberLaLa

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How do I deal with the Pax who just smoked ganja, and they stink up my car with that pungent odor, transferred from their clothing?


----------



## transporter007

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How do I deal with the Pax who just smoked ganja, and they stink up my car with that pungent odor, transferred from their clothing?


Yes if u got cloth seats.
Use frabreeze 
End this nightmare

Next life you'll know to learn a skill, get an education, work for the state or federal governments, be born to rich parents


----------



## UberLaLa

transporter007 said:


> Yes if u got cloth seats.
> Use frabreeze
> End this nightmare
> 
> Next life you'll know to learn a skill, get an education, work for the state or federal governments, *be born to rich parents*


I select...



Malone33 said:


> What about the little tree air fresheners we put around the rear view mirrors?...r those deadly too?


DAFFODILL DAYDREAM DISCLAIMER


----------



## Uber's Guber

Karen Stein said:


> What's a girl to do?


Become a nurse, and take care of cancer patients.


----------



## Spork24

People that write these are often uneducated or disingenuous. Everything is toxic to the human body... at certain dosages. Just another list of half ass facts but doesn't take into account the levels of each these dangerous chemicals are so low they are not dangerous to us humans.


----------



## KellyC

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


I suppose Ozium is too but I'm not gonna look ...



UberLaLa said:


> Annoyed at myself for finding this : /
> 
> Not sure which is worse, stink of stinky passengers or dying from all the above.


I douse my car interior w/Ozium after getting home if I've had smelly pax, so I haven't been sitting in the car inhaling Ozium. But I've been meaning to buy a can to carry in the car, so I can do it between pax.



UberLaLa said:


> Good one...thanks...especially like this paragraph.
> 
> _I understand Lyft, Uber and taxi drivers aren't on a mission to harm riders. *But despite mountains of research showing clear links between synthetic scents and health problems*, car air fresheners are still readily available. Old-school ones you hang off of the rearview mirror, vent clips, gels and car-specific deodorizing sprays are legal and, unfortunately, many drivers still use them._


Most of those clip-on air fresheners are just overwhelmingly smelly, & they instantly irritate my nose & throat. I know bc I investigated them after my 1st puker. 

I get why drivers use them, tho. If I've had a pax with really bad BO or a strong cigarette smoke smell, the odor lingers after the pax is gone. I'm always paranoid that the next pax will think *I* don't bathe.


----------



## Suzuki-Uber

I don't use those spray air fresheners in the car... I use the trigger spray fabric refresh


----------



## UberLaLa

Spork24 said:


> People that write these are often uneducated or disingenuous. Everything is toxic to the human body... at certain dosages. Just another list of half ass facts but doesn't take into account the levels of each these dangerous chemicals are so low they are not dangerous to us humans.


----------



## Spork24

UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 234379


/facepalm

Not sure if you are serious anymore. Enjoy life falling for ads and not researching subjects independently. Let me ask, what is the main ingredient in your toothpaste? I bet its ****ing dangerous and will kill you!


----------



## UberLaLa

Spork24 said:


> /facepalm
> 
> Not sure if you are serious anymore. Enjoy life falling for ads and not researching subjects independently. Let me ask, what is the main ingredient in your toothpaste? I bet its &%[email protected]!*ing dangerous and will kill you!


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=is+febreze+dangerous


----------



## Snowblind

All good Info. But really, we wouldn't have this discussion if some of you change your Cabin Filter from time to time.
Most all Cars now have that Filter, have you ever pulled one out and see the Nastiness?
It filters everything coming from the outside that goes into your Car. Smog, pollen, dust, mold spores, you name it.
Change that Filter every 10-15K miles.


----------



## Spork24

UberLaLa said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=is+febreze+dangerous


Oh you are a special kind of stupid. lol. Corporations love you.


----------



## Snowblind

transporter007 said:


> Yes if u got cloth seats.
> Use frabreeze
> End this nightmare
> 
> Next life you'll know to learn a skill, get an education, work for the state or federal governments, be born to rich parents


Makes me wonder:

Why does everyone spell Febreze with two e's?

Edit: Ok, got it. The Mandela Effect.


----------



## CJfrom619

Cableguynoe said:


> "your dad died so young"
> 
> -"he was a rideshare driver"
> 
> "Oh sorry, didn't know"


Rideshare driver is the modern day coal miner.


----------



## Kodyhead

Nothing gets out weed smell better than crack smoke from my experience

You gotta fight fire with fire sometimes


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular

Fisfis said:


> That's an adsense site trying to make money from clicks. If you scroll down, you'll see that the article isn't original. They copied from another website called "sustainablebabysteps" and guess what are they selling? Clean air non toxic oils.
> 
> Not saying febreeze is healthy for you but, there are toxins and chemicals in almost everything we use or inhale. Unless you're exposed to heavy amount on a daily basis you should be fine.
> 
> Bleach would kill you too but nobody inhales it all day long. My suggestion is to use air fresheners like febreeze during the breaks and at the end of shifts. Just spray and stay away from the car for 30 minutes and you'll be fine.
> 
> These people just use scare tactics to create a problem and then show you another solution to sell you something. It's marketing 101. Don't give too much credit.


Right. Healthandlovepage.com? Wtf? 
Always consider the source.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

And the stress of driving pax in the first place and dealing with these companies is what... good for your health. Lol


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


Yer assuming that we are sitting in theses chemicals. The dissipate. They don't sit there so be breathed in. This is just sooo paranoid. My goodness what next


----------



## NYCFunDriver

sadboy said:


> I hate all of you for ruining this for me..... I spray Ozium like crazy with the AC full blast. Now I find this out!!!
> 
> People smell so bad, it's like picking the lesser of two evils


Put your windows down. That's what I do.


----------



## Eugene73

So we should keep spraying febreeze on smelly pax ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

The Freemasons that run the world just want to keep you sick. Anything chemically made is bad for you.


----------



## transporter007

Snowblind said:


> Makes me wonder:
> 
> Why does everyone spell Febreze with two e's?
> 
> Edit: Ok, got it. The Mandela Effect.


More Mandela effect









*People think the Monopoly man, Rich Uncle Pennybags, has a monocle, but he doesn't.*

*Fruit Loops is actually spelled "Froot Loops."








*


----------



## somedriverguy

transporter007 said:


> More Mandela effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People think the Monopoly man, Rich Uncle Pennybags, has a monocle, but he doesn't.*
> 
> *Fruit Loops is actually spelled "Froot Loops."*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actually, it depends on which edition of the game you have. Some have it, most don't. Some of the cards have him with it.


----------



## transporter007

somedriverguy said:


> Actually, it depends on which edition of the game you have. Some have it, most don't. Some of the cards have him with it.


----------



## somedriverguy

M-a-y-e-r. Had to sing the song to myself to check.


----------



## UberBeemer

sadboy said:


> I hate all of you for ruining this for me..... I spray Ozium like crazy with the AC full blast. Now I find this out!!!
> 
> People smell so bad, it's like picking the lesser of two evils


Opium even says it is Corrosive. Yikes.

But hey, no one of us are getting out of this alive...


----------



## transporter007

somedriverguy said:


> M-a-y-e-r. Had to sing the song to myself to check.


----------



## Retired Senior

I use Pine Sol. It gets the grease off the doors and seats and I can put up with the smell.

You know, about 3 miles from me there is an express way that we call the Rt 8 connector.... thru it you can connect to Interstate 95, The Merritt Parkway, or about 15 miles away, I-84.For years it seemed that the embankment was off limits to home builders, but now there are 6 new homes being built about 30 feet away from the pavement.
While we sit here discussing what aerosol cleaner may be the more harmful, newly built homes are going up by the smogway.

I swear to The cosmos that I do not know whether to laugh, cry, or attempt to intervene.
Or, I can simply try to live a quiet life, until something or some-one intervenes:


----------



## Snowblind

What bugs me most of the "Mandela Effect" is that Forrest Gump never said:

"Life is like a box of Chocolates"

He did indeed say : "Life *was* like a box of chocolates"
Look it up if you don't believe me.
Like, so many Folks are spelling Febreze to be Febreeze. lol.

The Fact that Nelson Mandela died in 2013, and not, like many believe he died in Prison during the 80's I don't buy.
Here is another good one:
In Star Wars, Episode 5, Luke Skywalker has a Fight with Darth Vader. Darth never said: "Luke, I am your Father".
He did say: "No, I am your Father".

just saying....


----------



## Woohaa

Dice Man said:


> Febrese or not you will die any way.


Then why not just drink a tall, cold glass of bleach?


----------



## somedriverguy

UberBeemer said:


> Opium even says it is Corrosive. Yikes.
> 
> But hey, no one of us are getting out of this alive...


Auto-correct is not your friend. Unless your opium comes with warning labels, in that case, my bad.


----------



## UberBeemer

I got to stop buying generic...

Yes that was intended to say ozium


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


MORE PROOF !

The RICH WANT US DEAD !

ROBOTS ARE THE NEW SLAVES



Cableguynoe said:


> Baking soda kills also.


See !
The Muslims are Right.

Soap kills !

Hmmmmm . . . corrosive Opium . . .



somedriverguy said:


> Auto-correct is not your friend. Unless your opium comes with warning labels, in that case, my bad.


Where might we buy this ?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

somedriverguy said:


> Now you tell me. Sheesh.


IKR!

That's like one of my secrets too!

I spritz a bit in back before a pickup for that new car smell...



uberdriverfornow said:


> The Freemasons that run the world just want to keep you sick. Anything chemically made is bad for you.


In their defense The freemasons/Illuminati don't want to kill good money paying consumers, they are just short term thinkers, so they never expected their consumers to live long enough to develop the various cancers their products caused.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> IKR!
> 
> That's like one of my secrets too!
> 
> I spritz a bit in back before a pickup for that new car smell...
> 
> In their defense The freemasons/Illuminati don't want to kill good money paying consumers, they are just short term thinkers, so they never expected their consumers to live long enough to develop the various cancers their products caused.


 No, they want you to live a long time which is why they got rid of all major diseases but they want you to buy all their poisonous drugs so they profit from them and while you're busy sick you won't be watching anything they are doing in the world.


----------



## uberdavid

Eucalyptus oil !!!! 2 small drops on back floor lasts a few hours


----------



## bobbbobbobb

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test


Yeah, my brain is reeling from the smell of all the bullshit in that article. It used "shocking" like 4 times in the first minute - big red bullshit-smeared flag.


----------



## Cableguynoe

bobbbobbobb said:


> It used "shocking" like 4 times in the first minute - big red bullshit-smeared flag.


In all fairness, I was pretty shocked.


----------



## UberLaLa

bobbbobbobb said:


> Yeah, my brain is reeling from the smell of all the bullshit in that article. It used "shocking" like 4 times in the first minute - big red bullshit-smeared flag.


Thanks for the tally, please count the number used within the additional 3 links placed at the bottom of the post:

https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/

https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html

Thanks!


----------



## bobbbobbobb

Cableguynoe said:


> In all fairness, I was pretty shocked.


It should only be shocking if the information is true. I dunt think it's true until I've read debunking articles from reputable sources.


----------



## steveK2016

jazzapt said:


> When I am told I can't even eat romaine lettuce, it's time to stop worrying about what foods will kill me.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...aine-lettuce-expands-with-19-states-affected/


----------



## UberLaLa

steveK2016 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...aine-lettuce-expands-with-19-states-affected/


This is corporate B.S. of the highest order! Obviously posted to make people eat kale rather than romaine lettuce...


----------



## Jo3030

My bad.


----------



## RockinEZ

You are worried about Fabreeze while sitting in a totally plastic interior that is out gassing enough compounds to create a windshield film?
Fabreeze is not you major problem.


----------



## UberLaLa

RockinEZ said:


> You are worried about Fabreeze while sitting in a totally plastic interior that is out gassing enough compounds to create a windshield film?
> Fabreeze is not you major problem.


I'm in leather and wood trim.


----------



## SkidRow

uberdavid said:


> Eucalyptus oil !!!! 2 small drops on back floor lasts a few hours


You realize, that it, like everything else on the planet, is made of CHEMICALS.


----------



## Pax Collector

Life is bad for your health too, with fatal consequences.


----------



## rman954

I also smoke a pack a day. So oh well.


----------



## Sydney Uber

sadboy said:


> I hate all of you for ruining this for me..... I spray Ozium like crazy with the AC full blast. Now I find this out!!!
> 
> People smell so bad, it's like picking the lesser of two evils


I wonder how dogs put up with us!


----------



## SkidRow

Sydney Uber said:


> I wonder how dogs put up with us!


 By sniffing each other's butts.


----------



## Prius Mike




----------



## Travisbickle89

I’ve actually wanted to freshen my truck with cedar wood or coffee beans. It would be great in the sun especially


----------



## goneubering

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


What are you saying? No more Febreze baths for deadmile ??!!


----------



## UberLaLa

goneubering said:


> What are you saying? No more Febreze baths for deadmile ??!!


deadmile doesn't count 

He is beyond it...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


After smelly pax I would spray a lot of febreeze car edition and then holding breath whole time id roll down all the windows and let it air out at 50mph somewhere.

Anyone who sprays a bunch of febreeze and sits there inhaling it has no common sense. Shiet these days common sense isn't so common. Should call it uncommon sense.


----------



## Spork24

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> After smelly pax I would spray a lot of febreeze car edition and then holding breath whole time id roll down all the windows and let it air out at 50mph somewhere.
> 
> Anyone who sprays a bunch of febreeze and sits there inhaling it has no common sense. Shiet these days common sense isn't so common. Should call it uncommon sense.


lol i can see this guy holding his breathe like an idiot spraying then rolling down his windows...

how about you come to a stop, roll down your windows, let out a little febreze, let it settle a little then drive on. you guys acting like you dealing with real chems here its such a joke.


----------



## RockinEZ

UberLaLa said:


> I'm in leather and wood trim.


I hope you are not driving X....


----------



## Juggalo9er

Everything in the world is bad for you


----------



## UberLaLa

RockinEZ said:


> I hope you are not driving X....


Why?


----------



## RockinEZ

UberLaLa said:


> Why?


Is anyone else here asking why?

Using a high end car to drive X may not be the best use of resources. 
Your $40k car will be worth 5K in 5 years.


----------



## UberLaLa

RockinEZ said:


> Is anyone else here asking why?
> 
> Using a high end car to drive X may not be the best use of resources.
> Your $40k car will be worth 5K in 5 years.


Oh gee, thanks. Think after 3.5 years driving Uber, I'd still be on X only? I'm dumb, not stupid


----------



## RockinEZ

UberLaLa said:


> Oh gee, thanks. Think after 3.5 years driving Uber, I'd still be on X only? I'm dumb, not stupid


You asked.....


----------



## UberLaLa

RockinEZ said:


> You asked.....


As did you. Or maybe I should say, you assumed...


----------



## UberLaLa

RockinEZ said:


> Is anyone else here asking why?
> 
> Using a high end car to drive X may not be the best use of resources.
> Your $40k car will be worth 5K in 5 years.


Actually, it's a $45k car, that I paid $17k for with 39k on it. And it will be worth less than 5k in 3 years


----------



## UberxGTA

LoveBC said:


> Every thing is deadly.
> 
> The air we breathe
> The beverages we drink
> The food we eat
> The sun
> 
> Can't fear the reaper.


Yea.you start dying the minute you are born.
Did you know we are all born with cancer cells????True.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> "Everything Gives You Cancer" - Joe Jackson:


Actually everybody is born with cancer cells in their body. It just depends how you treat your body that determines whether you get full blown cancer or not!


----------



## UberLaLa

UberxGTA said:


> Yea.you start dying the minute you are born.
> Did you know we are all born with cancer cells????True.
> 
> Actually everybody is born with cancer cells in their body. It just depends how you treat your body that determines whether you get full blown cancer or not!


We all the _Driving Dead!_


----------



## RockinEZ

UberLaLa said:


> We all the _Driving Dead!_


LOL!
Half the drivers I see late night look like zombies.
The driving undead,,,,


----------



## Homie G

This reminds me of a trip I'll never forget.
I got this cheap air freshener on flea bay that was supposed to smell like a new car. It smells like flowers or something. I still use it.

So one day in the winter I had to let one rip. Didn't even have time to roll down the windows. Had the heat on. This one was loud and deadly. I go to roll down a window and I get a 2 min. out trip request at 2.4 surge. 

Practicality panicking, I tap the ping and grab it out of the glove box. Sprayed it every frigin where. 

Get to the pickup and there are two nice looking older women waiting. I'm thinking man, I hope they don't die from fart stench or to much chemicals.

They hop in and I greet them. The first thing one lady says is: "mmm hu mmmmm. boy do YOU smell good" 

Then I'm trying to not bust out laughing and say thank you.

I glance in the mirror and she was taking deep breaths and eyeing me hard. 

I was keeping quiet. Next thing she says is: "you single?" I said yes I am right now.

She then says "mannnn, you a good lookin dude. I'm surprised some girl ain't done snatched you up"

I was speechless and had to just bust out laughing to the point that tears were rolling down my cheeks.

She then says: "whats wrong honey? I ain't jokin"

I thanked her kindly for the compliments. It was a short 5 min ride. She was smiling all the way. I didn't have much more to say. Was still laughing.

The ride ended with me saying, thank you lovely ladies for riding today. 

She said: "No, thank YOU with another mmmm hu mmmm"

5 starred me and left a tip.

One of the funniest rides I've ever gave.


----------



## Fargle

Spork24 said:


> People that write these are often uneducated or disingenuous. Everything is toxic to the human body... at certain dosages. Just another list of half ass facts but doesn't take into account the levels of each these dangerous chemicals are so low they are not dangerous to us humans.


It's almost as if few people know or care what Paracelsus said about poisons.


----------



## UberLaLa

Homie G said:


> This reminds me of a trip I'll never forget.
> I got this cheap air freshener on flea bay that was supposed to smell like a new car. It smells like flowers or something. I still use it.
> 
> So one day in the winter I had to let one rip. Didn't even have time to roll down the windows. Had the heat on. This one was loud and deadly. I go to roll down a window and I get a 2 min. out trip request at 2.4 surge.
> 
> Practicality panicking, I tap the ping and grab it out of the glove box. Sprayed it every frigin where.
> 
> Get to the pickup and there are two nice looking older women waiting. I'm thinking man, I hope they don't die from fart stench or to much chemicals.
> 
> They hop in and I greet them. The first thing one lady says is: "mmm hu mmmmm. boy do YOU smell good"
> 
> Then I'm trying to not bust out laughing and say thank you.
> 
> I glance in the mirror and she was taking deep breaths and eyeing me hard.
> 
> I was keeping quiet. Next thing she says is: "you single?" I said yes I am right now.
> 
> She then says "mannnn, you a good lookin dude. I'm surprised some girl ain't done snatched you up"
> 
> I was speechless and had to just bust out laughing to the point that tears were rolling down my cheeks.
> 
> She then says: "whats wrong honey? I ain't jokin"
> 
> I thanked her kindly for the compliments. It was a short 5 min ride. She was smiling all the way. I didn't have much more to say. Was still laughing.
> 
> The ride ended with me saying, thank you lovely ladies for riding today.
> 
> She said: "No, thank YOU with another mmmm hu mmmm"
> 
> 5 starred me and left a tip.
> 
> One of the funniest rides I've ever gave.


Sounds like you need to think about bottling and selling your flowery-fart-fragrance. You can play it off as a_ love potion _


----------



## Spork24

Fargle said:


> It's almost as if few people know or care what Paracelsus said about poisons.


wonders if uberlala gets it...

never mind dont care!


----------



## UberLaLa

Spork24 said:


> wonders if uberlala gets it...
> 
> never mind dont care!


There was a study in the 80's that showed laboratory rats got the cancer when fed human mother's milk...get that?


----------



## corniilius

Just don't inhale.


----------



## kbrown

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to mention this, but spraying chemicals in your car, then sitting there and breathing them in, is not good. Actually, very bad for us...
> 
> https://healthandlovepage.com/17-surprising-reasons-you-should-stop-using-febreze-immediately/
> *
> Ingredients Found in Febreze*
> The following is a list of only some of the chemicals that were identified with the EWG test conducted on Febreze Air Effects air freshener. All of them are toxic to humans .
> 
> 
> BHT - BHT is an endocrine disruptor, neurotoxin and causes toxicity in non-reproductive organs, immune system and *irritates both lungs and eyes*.
> Fragrance - This ingredient is listed, but this still doesn't change the fact that it is an *immunotoxin, neurotoxin and allergen*.
> Acetaldehyde - Acetaldehyde has been linked to *cancer* and it is known as a *strong toxin* that *affects immunity*, reproduction and development. In addition it irritates the eyes, lungs and skin.
> 1.3-Dichloro-2-propanol - This substance can *lead to cancer*
> Propylene Glycol - It causes allergies, *cancer*, builds-up in the body, toxic to immune system and non-reproductive organ system. It is also a skin, lung and eye irritant.
> Limonene - It irritates the eyes, skin and lungs. It is an *allergen and immunotoxin*.
> Alcohol denatured - This is another ingredient that is officially listed in Febreze. It was related to *cancer and can lead to reproductive and developmental toxicity*.
> Methyl pyrrolidone - Immunotoxin and allergen, *toxic* to development and reproduction and acts as a lung, eye and skin irritation.
> Ethyl acetate - This ingredient was linked to neurotoxicity, reproductive and developmental toxicity, lung, skin and eye irritation and *organic system toxicity*.
> Butylphenyl methylpropional - *immunotoxin, allergen* and lung, eyes and skin irritation.
> Linalool - Causes *irritation* in eyes, lungs and skin, a well-known immunotoxin and allergen.
> Geraniol - Can contribute to the development of allergies. Geraniol is also linked to organic system toxicity, immunotoxicity and eyes, *lung and skin irritation*.
> Diethylene glycol monoethyl ether - *toxic* for the non-reproductive organ system
> Benzaldehyde - neurotoxin that can *irritate *the lungs, eyes and skin.
> Hexyl cinnamal - *immunotoxin*, allergen, irritator of the skin, lung and eyes.
> Ethylhexanol - reproductive and developmental *toxin* that can cause irritation in the eyes, lungs and skin.
> And few dozen more. You can check the list at the Environmental Working Group website.
> https://cvskinlabs.com/7-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-use-febreze-or-other-chemical-air-fresheners/
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/the-hazardous-effects-of-febreze-12535599.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...p-smelly-compounds-making-invisible-nose.html


Damn. I just brushed my teeth with it.

I'm doomed!



UberLaLa said:


> Annoyed at myself for finding this : /
> 
> Not sure which is worse, stink of stinky passengers or dying from all the above.


No contest. The stink of stinky passengers is far far worse.


----------



## corniilius

I just use a renuzit. Car smells nice and fresh after sitting in there all day.


----------



## MadAsHellCasey

UberLaLa said:


> Annoyed at myself for finding this : /
> 
> Not sure which is worse, stink of stinky passengers or dying from all the above.


Stink. Definitely stink. Gotta go some way, there's enough junk around that I don't think this will be the main cause of our demise!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

U phoria said:


> Sitting under landing planes is 10x worse


I was at the ohare pit once and saw a guy w dreadlocks spraying the stuff ON HIMSELF lol


----------

